# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Some photos here 
 Sayulita Photos 

Nice trip..easy 2+ hour hop down from LA to PVR. About 45 mins from there North to the resort - Playa Escondida. Remote resort, only 16 villas. Villas like private

## infi

Some photos here 
Sayulita Photos 

Nice trip..easy 2+ hour hop down from LA to PVR. About 45 mins from there North to the resort - Playa Escondida. Remote resort, only 16 villas. Villas like private house level (not upscale rentals) in SBH all open, basic fitments but for the price unbeatable. 

Atlantic side so more surf oriented - great food, very economical. Weather was excellent - not too hot but sunny every day. Sort of typical Mexico - mixed crowd, in town one half of the beach surfers, dudes and the St Martin like crowd. Other side more people like us (?). At the resort - guests only

Walked everywhere - the resort is @ a 20 min walk to town down the beach, a quick rock scramble and then through the forest - cool

Restaurant choices pretty good from sushi to full traditional Mexican plus many cheap eat options if you like local fresh fish etc

I would do it again for a quick break - not an upscale a la SBH experience but for a short flight and economical rates a nice option. The restaurant at the resort had a limited menu but the food was very good and get this as opposed to SBH prices a 4 course meal, bottle of wine, cocktails before/after less than $50 for a couple - hard to beat.

Home today, SFO tomorrow and then off to Dubai Thursday. Will give you a quick Dubai update when I get back.

Happy travels!

Stuart

----------


## GramChop

very nice photos, infi!  thanks for the report.  hubby and i are always looking for something new and this fits our bill.

look out google....here i come!

----------

